# Rousey v Holm



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.


----------



## Billo_Really

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.


USMB's own *Hollie the Whore* must be really bummed tonight.  Rhonda Rousey was her main bush muncher.

I think she had Rhonda as part of her signature for a week a while back.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Hah. I knew deep inside that Holmes would win. That's one hell of a heat check.


----------



## Anathema

Rousey is/was a fraud. Hopefully she retires or is otherwise not seen in the public or entertainment sector again. I sure a fuck won't waste any more time or money on anything she's associated with.


----------



## ChrisL

OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Holly landed that kick beautifully 59 seconds into the round and followed up with finishing blows to an already out cold Rhonda. Rousey had to be taken to the hospital.

Edit: Should be 'Annihilated






Full fight here:
Wall


----------



## Iceweasel

It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.


----------



## JoeB131

Mannish women beating each other senseless isn't a sport.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Wow, those Gals can kick ass...

(I feel kinda wimpy)..


----------



## Lumpy 1

Iceweasel said:


> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.



So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...


----------



## Iceweasel

Lumpy 1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...
Click to expand...

Is that what I said? Sober up and try reading it later.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Iceweasel said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what I said? Sober up and try reading it later.
Click to expand...


.. a little "excited" this morning ...


----------



## Iceweasel

Lumpy 1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what I said? Sober up and try reading it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. a little touchy this morning ...
Click to expand...

I'm not the one over reacting to the posts.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

The highlights:


----------



## Lumpy 1

Iceweasel said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what I said? Sober up and try reading it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. a little touchy this morning ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one over reacting to the posts.
Click to expand...


Sure you are..but I could care less...


----------



## Iceweasel

Lumpy 1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what I said? Sober up and try reading it later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. a little touchy this morning ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one over reacting to the posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you are..but I could care less...
Click to expand...

...which is why you're posting. LOL.


----------



## Mad Scientist

This was the first sporting event I stayed awake to watch in a long time. I was disappointed to see Rhonda lose but Holly Holm was completely dominant and the fight was never in doubt.

Apparently Rhonda is hospitalized with a broken jaw?
EDIT: Just a split lip.


----------



## The Great Goose

I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## Snouter

Does Dana White and others think Rhonda still could beat Mayweather.    Some actually thought she could beat Tank Abbott.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The last thing poor Rhonda saw was the side of Holly's foot upside her head. Here's some highlights.


----------



## Lumpy 1

The Great Goose said:


> I'm uncomfortable.



need a hug ...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mad Scientist said:


> The last thing poor Rhonda saw was the side of Holly's foot upside her head. Here's some highlights.



I liked Holly's interview, she's fully invested in the contest/sport.


----------



## rightwinger

So much for Rhonda fighting Floyd Mayweather


----------



## Broncho4

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Holly landed that kick beautifully 59 seconds into the round and followed up with finishing blows to an already out cold Rhonda. Rousey had to be taken to the hospital.
> 
> Wall


Holly Holm is American, the title of the Post should be edited.


----------



## Lumpy 1

I figure Rhonda could still kick my ass even in her condition...


----------



## Star

ChrisL said:


> OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.



I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm. 
A couple of thoughts;

Holm kept Rousey at bay. 
Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.

I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.






.​


----------



## sealybobo

When anyone is undefeated I become interested in them. After they lose I don't care. She milked it for all it was worth. Good for her.

I saw her in Entourage the movie. Spoiler alert she fucks turtle.


----------



## Star

Star said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...




Cupcake sez:

*Male Host:*_ Miesha, what are your thoughts on the fights tonight?_

*Miesha Tate:*_ I'm fuckin' stoked. Fuck Ronda Rousey. Fuck her and her "Nobody has the right to beat me." Nobody has the right to beat you? Well you just got beat, bitch. [Some inaudible words that were overcome by the crowd cheering] Anyways, I'm proud of Holly. She had a perfect, flawless game plan. She came in with it tonight and now she is the champion. I look forward to that fight, because I think that I'm next in line._

*http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/11/15/9737798/ufc-193-miesha-tate-to-ronda-rousey-you-just-got-beat-bitch-post-fight-callout*
.


----------



## Billo_Really

Star said:


> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


This reminded me somewhat of the first Cassius Clay - Sonny Listen fight.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I sure as hell wouldn't want to be the next to fight Rousey


----------



## mudwhistle

Rhonda spent the fight chasing her and eating left hands. She just got tired. I'm sure if they have a rematch she won't do that. 

Holly definitely didn't want Rhonda to get her on the mat. Rhonda spent so much energy trying to attack and she just walked into several hard shots. 

It's a learning experience....but Holly had a good plan and was able to carry it out.


----------



## Iceweasel

That little dispute of the way, I guess they can make me a sammich now.


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> Rhonda spent the fight chasing her and eating left hands. She just got tired. I'm sure if they have a rematch she won't do that.
> 
> Holly definitely didn't want Rhonda to get her on the mat. Rhonda spent so much energy trying to attack and she just walked into several hard shots.
> 
> It's a learning experience....but Holly had a good plan and was able to carry it out.



Rhonda reminds me of Tyson at his prime
Winning through intimidation and a rapid flurry of punches to put your opponent into submission

Holly didn't fall for it


----------



## blastoff

An amazing ass kicking.  I've seen several of her fights and had her pegged as unbeatable, dominating, and as down right scarey as a young Mike Tyson.

Kudos to Holly though for a great gameplan and follow through.


----------



## Moonglow

Rhonda's romp kinda petered out...but she did make several million with her loss...


----------



## Moonglow

The Great Goose said:


> I'm uncomfortable.


Turn underwear around...


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> Rhonda's romp kinda petered out...but she did make several million with her loss...


Not to mention the rematch


----------



## mudwhistle

blastoff said:


> An amazing ass kicking.  I've seen several of her fights and had her pegged as unbeatable, dominating, and as down right scarey as a young Mike Tyson.
> 
> Kudos to Holly though for a great gameplan and follow through.


Nobody is unbeatable.......but I think Rhonda usually has her way with everyone she fights....and she isn't a great boxer. So a great boxer can get to her. I think in the next fight she should go for Holly's midsection and take her ass to the mat. Trading punches with her is dangerous.


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhonda's romp kinda petered out...but she did make several million with her loss...
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the rematch
Click to expand...

I wish I made that kind of dough losing...


----------



## Anathema

Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)


----------



## Moonglow

It's all fake like pro wrestling...


----------



## Anathema

TheOldSchool said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't want to be the next to fight Rousey



I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.

The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.


----------



## Godboy

Moonglow said:


> It's all fake like pro wrestling...


I really hope youre just saying this to be obnoxious. If not, you are a retard.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Anathema said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure as hell wouldn't want to be the next to fight Rousey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
Click to expand...




George Foreman– Verified account ‏@GeorgeForeman
Down goes Muhammad,Frazier & Foreman RONDA ROUSEY we all came back so will you.




11:36 PM - 14 Nov 2015 from Texas, USA
416 RETWEETS541 LIKES


----------



## Anathema

TheOldSchool said:


> George Foreman– View attachment 54791Verified account ‏@GeorgeForeman
> Down goes Muhammad,Frazier & Foreman RONDA ROUSEY we all came back so will you.



Rousey us a different animal. Fighting, and her undefeated record were everything to her after things that happened in her past. Read her book. Listen to her interviews. 

I'd be willing to bet she's curled up in a ball somewhere right now crying her eyes out like a 14 year old who just got dumped for the first time. 

I can't see her coming back to fight again. The bloom is off the rose. The invites to do WWE and the movies will niw start going to Holm. Her recent political commentary hasn't won her much support. 

SHE'S DONE.


----------



## Moonglow

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.


When did Rhonda rape a guy?


----------



## Moonglow

Anathema said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Foreman– View attachment 54791Verified account ‏@GeorgeForeman
> Down goes Muhammad,Frazier & Foreman RONDA ROUSEY we all came back so will you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rousey us a different animal. Fighting, and her undefeated record were everything to her after things that happened in her past. Read her book. Listen to her interviews.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet she's curled up in a ball somewhere right now crying her eyes out like a 14 year old who just got dumped for the first time.
> 
> I can't see her coming back to fight again. The bloom is off the rose. The invites to do WWE and the movies will niw start going to Holm. Her recent political commentary hasn't won her much support.
> 
> SHE'S DONE.
Click to expand...

Crying over the millions she just made....


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't want to be the next to fight Rousey


Unless it's a sword fight with a puzzy.....


----------



## Moonglow

Billo_Really said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> This reminded me somewhat of the first Cassius Clay - Sonny Listen fight.
Click to expand...

When Cassius shut up for a moment?


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)


A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did. 
She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights. 
She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability. 
Truth is, most female MMA fighters try to trade punches. Rousey is the first I've seen that can beat you without throwing a punch. I think she needs to go back to that.....and she needs to use her kicks more. She didn't kick the Holly once.


----------



## mudwhistle

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all fake like pro wrestling...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope youre just saying this to be obnoxious. If not, you are a retard.
Click to expand...

Probably both.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.



She was a one trick pony, with a trick that didn't even work at the highest level (Olympics). That makes her a fraud in my mind. 

I will not spend any more of my time or money on anything she's associated with. Not that I think there will be much of that from here on out.


----------



## Godboy

Anathema said:


> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)


Six straight title defense wins isnt fraudulent. Every fight she ever had (before last night), she finished... 11 out of 12 which were first round finishes. Ive never been fond of Rhonda, but you have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Dot Com

JoeB131 said:


> Mannish women beating each other senseless isn't a sport.


So sexy!!! 



Seriously though, they are WINO's Women In Name Only.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhonda spent the fight chasing her and eating left hands. She just got tired. I'm sure if they have a rematch she won't do that.
> 
> Holly definitely didn't want Rhonda to get her on the mat. Rhonda spent so much energy trying to attack and she just walked into several hard shots.
> 
> It's a learning experience....but Holly had a good plan and was able to carry it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhonda reminds me of Tyson at his prime
> Winning through intimidation and a rapid flurry of punches to put your opponent into submission
> 
> Holly didn't fall for it
Click to expand...

Exactly. Buster Douglas didn't fall for it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a one trick pony, with a trick that didn't even work at the highest level (Olympics). That makes her a fraud in my mind.
> 
> I will not spend any more of my time or money on anything she's associated with. Not that I think there will be much of that from here on out.
Click to expand...

I watched her match in the Olympics. She was outscored by a Korean woman....and I felt she could have easily won. Judo is Koreas event. In and MMA fight, she would have beaten the fuck out of that chick. She didn't lose straight up. It could have been scored in her favor just as easily.


----------



## Anathema

Godboy said:


> Six straight title defense wins isnt fraudulent. Every fight she ever had (before last night), she finished... 11 out of 12 which were first round finishes. Ive never been fond of Rhonda, but you have to give credit where credit is due.



A fighter is only as good as their last fight. I HAD a lot if respect for Ronda before last night. I've read her book, watched her fights, and felt that she might be someone worth paying attention to. I was wrong. 

I lost almost all that reapect for her last night. I have a little left because she didn't hang around for the media BS. Nir has she done any interviews since. She lost. It's time to fall on her proverbial sword and lwave the MMA world. If nit, then her whole "I'd rather due than lose" but is shtick and notibg else.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> I watched her match in the Olympics. She was outscored by a Korean woman....and I felt she could have easily won. Judo is Koreas event. In and MMA fight, she would have beaten the fuck out of that chick. She didn't lose straight up. It could have been scored in her favor just as easily.



Never get involved in a fixed sport. Simple rule of life. If you're telling me she didn't have a chance to win, she shouldn't have participated.


----------



## Godboy

Anathema said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six straight title defense wins isnt fraudulent. Every fight she ever had (before last night), she finished... 11 out of 12 which were first round finishes. Ive never been fond of Rhonda, but you have to give credit where credit is due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fighter is only as good as their last fight. I HAD a lot if respect for Ronda before last night. I've read her book, watched her fights, and felt that she might be someone worth paying attention to. I was wrong.
> 
> I lost almost all that reapect for her last night. I have a little left because she didn't hang around for the media BS. Nir has she done any interviews since. She lost. It's time to fall on her proverbial sword and lwave the MMA world. If nit, then her whole "I'd rather due than lose" but is shtick and notibg else.
Click to expand...

If you have the expectation that fighters shouldnt lose a fight ever, youre being unrealistic and it demonstrates how little you know about the sport. This isnt boxing where they get spoon fed easy opponents and they win 50 in a row. That doesnt happen in MMA; it never has happened and never will. There are way to many variables in MMA. You cant expect 100% success.


----------



## Anathema

Godboy said:


> If you have the expectation that fighters shouldnt lose a fight ever, youre being unrealistic and it demonstrates how little you know about the sport. This isnt boxing where they get spoon fed easy opponents and they win 50 in a row. That doesnt happen in MMA; it never has happened and never will.



I have an expectation that athletes know their limits and when they're no longer the biggest dog in the pack they go quietly into the night without  embarrassing themselves like Rousey did last night


----------



## Godboy

Anathema said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the expectation that fighters shouldnt lose a fight ever, youre being unrealistic and it demonstrates how little you know about the sport. This isnt boxing where they get spoon fed easy opponents and they win 50 in a row. That doesnt happen in MMA; it never has happened and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an expectation that athletes know their limits and when they're no longer the biggest dog in the pack they go quietly into the night without  embarrassing themselves like Rousey did last night
Click to expand...

Well that includes every single fighter then. If you had it your way, the sport wouldnt even exist.

Name one fighter who is considered to be one of the greatest fighters of all time, who is also undefeated. You cant. They dont exist. Fedor, GSP, A Silva, Mighty Mouse, Rickson Gracie, Cain Velasquez, BJ Penn, Hughes, Bas Rutten and any other fighter you care to mention, all have losses.

Chris Weidman is undefeated, but he isnt considered to be in the "Greatest of all time" category... yet.


----------



## Godboy

Anathema said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the expectation that fighters shouldnt lose a fight ever, youre being unrealistic and it demonstrates how little you know about the sport. This isnt boxing where they get spoon fed easy opponents and they win 50 in a row. That doesnt happen in MMA; it never has happened and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an expectation that athletes know their limits and when they're no longer the biggest dog in the pack they go quietly into the night without  embarrassing themselves like Rousey did last night
Click to expand...

You are also making newb assumptions. Just because Rhonda lost to Holly, doesnt mean Holly is the overall better fighter. She might be, but chances are she wont be as dominant as Rhonda was. Styles make fights, and every fighter has their kryptonite, including Holly Holms. You also need to factor in game plans. Rhonda could come back and smoke Holly in the rematch, if she implements a smarter game plan than chasing after a chick who is an expert counter puncher. Again, there are MANY variables in MMA that dont exist in other combat sports.


----------



## jknowgood

The other day she came out and said she supported Sanders for president. Stupid is as stupid does. Lol


----------



## Rotagilla

Godboy said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the expectation that fighters shouldnt lose a fight ever, youre being unrealistic and it demonstrates how little you know about the sport. This isnt boxing where they get spoon fed easy opponents and they win 50 in a row. That doesnt happen in MMA; it never has happened and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an expectation that athletes know their limits and when they're no longer the biggest dog in the pack they go quietly into the night without  embarrassing themselves like Rousey did last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are also making newb assumptions. Just because Rhonda lost to Holly, doesnt mean Holly is the overall better fighter. She might be, but chances are she wont be as dominant as Rhonda was. Styles make fights, and every fighter has their kryptonite, including Holly Holms. You also need to factor in game plans. Rhonda could come back and smoke Holly in the rematch, if she implements a smarter game plan than chasing after a chick who is an expert counter puncher. Again, there are MANY variables in MMA that dont exist in other combat sports.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch the whole fight...just the clip...looks like she was already rocked and disoriented and when she turned her back on holms it was over.


----------



## Godboy

Rotagilla said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the expectation that fighters shouldnt lose a fight ever, youre being unrealistic and it demonstrates how little you know about the sport. This isnt boxing where they get spoon fed easy opponents and they win 50 in a row. That doesnt happen in MMA; it never has happened and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an expectation that athletes know their limits and when they're no longer the biggest dog in the pack they go quietly into the night without  embarrassing themselves like Rousey did last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are also making newb assumptions. Just because Rhonda lost to Holly, doesnt mean Holly is the overall better fighter. She might be, but chances are she wont be as dominant as Rhonda was. Styles make fights, and every fighter has their kryptonite, including Holly Holms. You also need to factor in game plans. Rhonda could come back and smoke Holly in the rematch, if she implements a smarter game plan than chasing after a chick who is an expert counter puncher. Again, there are MANY variables in MMA that dont exist in other combat sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch the whole fight...just the clip...looks like she was already rocked and disoriented and when she turned her back on holms it was over.
Click to expand...

Her problem was she tried to bum rush Holly like she did to all her previous opponents. Even when it was obvious that it wasnt working, instead of changing her strategy, she just kept running after her. She got counter punched to death and looked ridiculous the entire time. It was a very bad night for Rhonda.


----------



## Star

Moonglow said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.
> 
> 
> 
> When did Rhonda rape a guy?
Click to expand...




Don't know if Rousey ever raped anyone, but below is a story that's a part of her autobiography...


Last summer, Rousey released her autobiography, “My Fight/Your Fight.” The book contains a narrative about a former boyfriend she caught taking nude photographs of her without her knowledge. The incident led to Rousey, by her own admission, initiating an altercation with the man:

“I deleted the photos. Then I erased the hard drive. Then I waited for Snappers McCreepy to come home from work. I stood frozen like a statue in his kitchen, getting angrier and angrier. I started cracking my knuckles and clenched my teeth. The longer I waited, the madder I got. Forty-five minutes later, he walked in the door. He saw my face and froze. He asked what was wrong and when I didn’t say anything, he started to cry. I slapped him across the face so hard my hand hurt.”

After multiple expletives from both sides, Rousey wrote, she continued the altercation:

*"He wouldn’t move. I punched him in the face with a straight right, then a left hook. He staggered back and fell against the door. ... I slapped him with my right hand. He still wouldn't move. Then I grabbed him by the neck of his hoodie, kneed him in the face, and tossed him aside on the kitchen floor."

The fight ended after Rousey went to her car and he jumped into the passenger seat, grabbing the steering wheel. “I walked around the car, pulled him by the neck of the hoodie again, dragged him onto the sidewalk and left him writhing there as I sped away.”*

.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Anathema said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six straight title defense wins isnt fraudulent. Every fight she ever had (before last night), she finished... 11 out of 12 which were first round finishes. Ive never been fond of Rhonda, but you have to give credit where credit is due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fighter is only as good as their last fight. I HAD a lot if respect for Ronda before last night. I've read her book, watched her fights, and felt that she might be someone worth paying attention to. I was wrong.
> 
> I lost almost all that reapect for her last night. I have a little left because she didn't hang around for the media BS.
Click to expand...

The reason she didn't hang around for the media is because she was put in the hospital.


----------



## Anathema

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The reason she didn't hang around for the media is because she was put in the hospital.



That's why she missed the press conference. She left the ring without doibg the in-ring media either.

If sge was true to her word, she'd have been somewhere other than in the hospital after  liss.


----------



## alanbmx123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathema

Godboy said:


> You are also making newb assumptions. Just because Rhonda lost to Holly, doesnt mean Holly is the overall better fighter. She might be, but chances are she wont be as dominant as Rhonda was. Styles make fights, and every fighter has their kryptonite, including Holly Holms. You also need to factor in game plans. Rhonda could come back and smoke Holly in the rematch, if she implements a smarter game plan than chasing after a chick who is an expert counter puncher. Again, there are MANY variables in MMA that dont exist in other combat sports.



Winners win and Losers lose. Those are the only two categories in any competitive event. There are no excuses. Someone has more points. Someone gets their hand raised. That's the winner. Someone wasted a portion of their (and their sipporters) lives. They're the losers.


----------



## Anathema

alanbmx123 said:


>



She would deserve it for wasting my entire evening and costing me $90 in food and drinks at the bar last night.0


----------



## Godboy




----------



## Godboy




----------



## Godboy




----------



## Anathema

Why ANY fighter would touch gloves before a fight is beyond me. Just like the asinine handshakes after sporting events. Your opponrnt is your enemy, not a friend.


----------



## Godboy




----------



## Godboy

Holly Holm, first fighter in history to hold a world boxing title and a world MMA title. Shes a bad bitch!


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six straight title defense wins isnt fraudulent. Every fight she ever had (before last night), she finished... 11 out of 12 which were first round finishes. Ive never been fond of Rhonda, but you have to give credit where credit is due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fighter is only as good as their last fight. I HAD a lot if respect for Ronda before last night. I've read her book, watched her fights, and felt that she might be someone worth paying attention to. I was wrong.
> 
> I lost almost all that reapect for her last night. I have a little left because she didn't hang around for the media BS. Nir has she done any interviews since. She lost. It's time to fall on her proverbial sword and lwave the MMA world. If nit, then her whole "I'd rather due than lose" but is shtick and notibg else.
Click to expand...

Well, that's because you're an asshole.

You're like a sports writer that one week says a team is great because they won and sucks ass because they lost. 

This is what happens when you try to play someone else's game out of pride. She's a grappler and the other girl was a champion boxer. I would have just wrestled with the bitch. She wouldn't have had a chance.


----------



## blastoff

Anathema said:


> Why ANY fighter would touch gloves before a fight is beyond me. Just like the asinine handshakes after sporting events. Your opponrnt is your enemy, not a friend.


Assholes with attitudes like yours are bad for sports.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason she didn't hang around for the media is because she was put in the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why she missed the press conference. She left the ring without doibg the in-ring media either.
> 
> If sge was true to her word, she'd have been somewhere other than in the hospital after  liss.
Click to expand...

Fuck off dumb-ass.


----------



## Anathema

blastoff said:


> Assholes with attitudes like yours are bad for sports.



Morons like you and the crowd that believes in participation trophies or "everyone must play" rules are what has destroyed sports at every level. Sports duplicate yhe menta8of War. Is it any surprise that our Government doesn't  understand what War is supposed to be either?


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Fuck off dumb-ass.



Better to lose one's life than one's honor.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Well, that's because you're an asshole.
> 
> You're like a sports writer that one week says a team is great because they won and sucks ass because they lost.



Yes I am an asshole. Assholes founded and built this,country. It's the nice guys that are destroying it. 

Your sportswriter analogy is wrong. I'm almost as pissed that my Redskins WON today as I was that they LOST to the Patriots last week.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Sportsbook had Holm at +1250.  Kicking myself right now


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Anathema said:


> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.



That's the dumbest shit I've read today.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are also making newb assumptions. Just because Rhonda lost to Holly, doesnt mean Holly is the overall better fighter. She might be, but chances are she wont be as dominant as Rhonda was. Styles make fights, and every fighter has their kryptonite, including Holly Holms. You also need to factor in game plans. Rhonda could come back and smoke Holly in the rematch, if she implements a smarter game plan than chasing after a chick who is an expert counter puncher. Again, there are MANY variables in MMA that dont exist in other combat sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winners win and Losers lose. Those are the only two categories in any competitive event. There are no excuses. Someone has more points. Someone gets their hand raised. That's the winner. Someone wasted a portion of their (and their sipporters) lives. They're the losers.
Click to expand...

If anyone knows losers, it's you, dude!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off dumb-ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to lose one's life than one's honor.
Click to expand...

You first.


----------



## Preacher

Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's because you're an asshole.
> 
> You're like a sports writer that one week says a team is great because they won and sucks ass because they lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an asshole. Assholes founded and built this,country. It's the nice guys that are destroying it.
> 
> Your sportswriter analogy is wrong. I'm almost as pissed that my Redskins WON today as I was that they LOST to the Patriots last week.
Click to expand...

You must have a screw loose.


----------



## mudwhistle

Odium said:


> Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?


That makes alot of sense.


----------



## mudwhistle

I have issues with fair-weather fans.

They want to wear their damn jerseys when they win and are the first to condemn them when they lose.

Fans like that aren't worth a bucket of spit.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> You must have a screw loose.



Being a Redskins fan over the last 2 decades you realize there are 2 parts to the season. The first part is when you qant them to win because you hope they might be a playoff team. The second part is,losing to try and get a better draft pick. That crossover should have occured after last week's loss to New England. Apparently it didn't.


----------



## Dot Com

Anathema said:


> Why ANY fighter would touch gloves before a fight is beyond me. Just like the asinine handshakes after sporting events. Your opponrnt is your enemy, not a friend.


you are an idiot. Its called good sportsmanship


----------



## Dot Com

how big was their weight/height difference?


----------



## mudwhistle

Dot Com said:


> how big was their weight/height difference?


Not much. Holly had an inch reach on her. But Holly is 34....Rhonda is in her 20s.


----------



## Anathema

Dot Com said:


> you are an idiot. Its called good sportsmanship



I don't believe in that. I never have and never will.


----------



## Preacher

mudwhistle said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?
> 
> 
> 
> That makes alot of sense.
Click to expand...

Wasn't intended to make sense dumb ass. Was intended to be funny.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are an idiot. Its called good sportsmanship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in that. I never have and never will.
Click to expand...

Obviously. 

Loser.


----------



## mudwhistle

Odium said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?
> 
> 
> 
> That makes alot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't intended to make sense dumb ass. Was intended to be funny.
Click to expand...

The purpose of a joke is to be funny.....not stupid.


----------



## MarathonMike

Where did this girl Holly come from? Yikes that was brutal.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Even before the final sequences, she was looking really over matched.


----------



## Preacher

mudwhistle said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?
> 
> 
> 
> That makes alot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't intended to make sense dumb ass. Was intended to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The purpose of a joke is to be funny.....not stupid.
Click to expand...

Not anyone's fault but your own you missed the ENTIRE point of it being funny.


----------



## sealybobo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.


I hope they rematch.

Ronda is famous now. She should have a successful career outside of fighting. Like Lela Ali


----------



## sealybobo

TemplarKormac said:


> Hah. I knew deep inside that Holmes would win. That's one hell of a heat check.


Too bad you didn't bet.


----------



## sealybobo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
Click to expand...

I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college......




But were you any good? You were probably a scrub and she'd probably make you cry for mommy.


----------



## Billo_Really

Moonglow said:


> When Cassius shut up for a moment?


That's what started it all!

All the self promotion of any sport, came from that moment.

In fact, the line in the Titannic where Leo's character stands on the bow and screams,_ "I'm the king of the world!",_ Ali happened to say after the Liston fight.

My favorite line was, _"I'm pretty! I'm a bad man!"_


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.


No woman could whup a guy.  It's just not in the cards.


----------



## Unkotare

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> No woman could whup a guy.  It's just not in the cards.
Click to expand...



Please. Scrubobo would cry like a baby, but YOU wouldn't even make it that far.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Ronda Rousey predicted Holly Holm's head-kick knockout on Tonight Show
Knew her opponents intentions exactly,,,,,but didnt come up with counter plan,,,,,,maybe she started believing her press.....got lax


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm guessing Rousey got complacent in her training.


----------



## mudwhistle

Odium said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?
> 
> 
> 
> That makes alot of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't intended to make sense dumb ass. Was intended to be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The purpose of a joke is to be funny.....not stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anyone's fault but your own you missed the ENTIRE point of it being funny.
Click to expand...


Oh....no.....I got the point dumbass. 
Once again....the point of a joke is to be funny. If you like having fun at someone else expense....that's not funny. That's sick.


----------



## mudwhistle

DigitalDrifter said:


> Even before the final sequences, she was looking really over matched.


No.....I remember her earlier fights. She never fell for this game of exchanging punches before. She usually was able to get ahold of them and take em down quick. Somehow she got the idea that she could trade blows with this chick. That's never been her game. She was in there with a boxer and she got schooled on how to box.....a wrestler would kick a boxer's ass in an MMA fight.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But were you any good? You were probably a scrub and she'd probably make you cry for mommy.
Click to expand...

Good enough to beat a girl or you.

I practiced with my coach Olympic gold medalist Steve frazier. Yea, I was pretty good. I'm a better fighter than wrestler too so I just can't believe any girl, or you, could take me.


----------



## rightwinger

Amazing how fast they jumped off the Rousey bandwagon


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Odium said:


> Rousey got what she deserved. She had just endorsed Bernie Sanders. Maybe she thought Holly Holm was just gonna GIVE HER the win?



   I gotta say I'm not to disappointed she got her ass kicked after learning she likes Bernie.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceweasel said:


> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.


You get excited by men instead of women?


----------



## blastoff

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's because you're an asshole.
> 
> You're like a sports writer that one week says a team is great because they won and sucks ass because they lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am an asshole. Assholes founded and built this,country. It's the nice guys that are destroying it.
> 
> Your sportswriter analogy is wrong. I'm almost as pissed that my Redskins WON today as I was that they LOST to the Patriots last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a screw loose.
Click to expand...

He's just yet another cyber tough guy.  They're so prevalent these days they've been marked down to only a nickel a dozen.


----------



## martybegan

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.
> Truth is, most female MMA fighters try to trade punches. Rousey is the first I've seen that can beat you without throwing a punch. I think she needs to go back to that.....and she needs to use her kicks more. She didn't kick the Holly once.
Click to expand...


Holly and her team came up with a plan, and she executed it perfectly.

Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person. 

Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.
> Truth is, most female MMA fighters try to trade punches. Rousey is the first I've seen that can beat you without throwing a punch. I think she needs to go back to that.....and she needs to use her kicks more. She didn't kick the Holly once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly and her team came up with a plan, and she executed it perfectly.
> 
> Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
Click to expand...

 
Can you change from being a kick assed/take no prisoner fighter to a tactical fighter?


----------



## Asclepias

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.
> Truth is, most female MMA fighters try to trade punches. Rousey is the first I've seen that can beat you without throwing a punch. I think she needs to go back to that.....and she needs to use her kicks more. She didn't kick the Holly once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly and her team came up with a plan, and she executed it perfectly.
> 
> Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you change from being a kick assed/take no prisoner fighter to a tactical fighter?
Click to expand...

Once you get your ass wasted most people start getting tactical.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.
> Truth is, most female MMA fighters try to trade punches. Rousey is the first I've seen that can beat you without throwing a punch. I think she needs to go back to that.....and she needs to use her kicks more. She didn't kick the Holly once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly and her team came up with a plan, and she executed it perfectly.
> 
> Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you change from being a kick assed/take no prisoner fighter to a tactical fighter?
Click to expand...


it depends. The big question is are there other fighters out there like Holly, or is she an aberration among the ranks of Female UFC fighters. 

In baseball Pedro Martinez changed from being a fireballer to a pitcher, so it has happened in other sports. 

But it also can go bad. Peyton Manning hasn't been able to adjust yet to his failing body.


----------



## mudwhistle

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holm exposed Rousey az the FRAUD she was/is. Hopefully this is the last we hear/see of the woman who could never quite get ut done when it mattered (BRONZE medal, anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> A fraud doesn't go undefeated as long as she did.
> She took on everyone. She didn't hand-pick her fights.
> She's always been a better grappler than a puncher. I think her quick KO in her last fight just made her a bit overconfident in her punching ability.
> Truth is, most female MMA fighters try to trade punches. Rousey is the first I've seen that can beat you without throwing a punch. I think she needs to go back to that.....and she needs to use her kicks more. She didn't kick the Holly once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly and her team came up with a plan, and she executed it perfectly.
> 
> Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you change from being a kick assed/take no prisoner fighter to a tactical fighter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it depends. The big question is are there other fighters out there like Holly, or is she an aberration among the ranks of Female UFC fighters.
> 
> In baseball Pedro Martinez changed from being a fireballer to a pitcher, so it has happened in other sports.
> 
> But it also can go bad. Peyton Manning hasn't been able to adjust yet to his failing body.
Click to expand...

Even the best get beat....except maybe Rocky Marciano. I've watched some of his fights and discovered that he wasn't  always the devastating  puncher he was billed as.....but he was smart and he adapted to everyone's tactics. I think Rhonda wasn't  prepared to fight Holly Holm's style. It was like watching Muhammad  Ali. Somebody like that, you rush them and put them on the mat. But you don't  do it in the first seconds of the fight. You time her. Look for openings. Don't  get overly aggressive like Rhonda did.


----------



## Anathema

martybegan said:


> .Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.



I'm not so sure we get that chance. In her only statement since Saturday night she said she still plans,to step away for a while. She has two movies to shoot in early 2016. After that, and with her "shattered" ego (as reported several places online, I thi k she might give WWE a call and go that way. It wojld be a short-lived experiment but it would spell the end for ger MMA career.


----------



## martybegan

Anathema said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure we get that chance. In her only statement since Saturday night she said she still plans,to step away for a while. She has two movies to shoot in early 2016. After that, and with her "shattered" ego (as reported several places online, I thi k she might give WWE a call and go that way. It wojld be a short-lived experiment but it would spell the end for ger MMA career.
Click to expand...


Gotta give her a week or two to get over getting her ass kicked. I see her as too much of a competitor to just walk away without even trying to get a re-match.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure we get that chance. In her only statement since Saturday night she said she still plans,to step away for a while. She has two movies to shoot in early 2016. After that, and with her "shattered" ego (as reported several places online, I thi k she might give WWE a call and go that way. It wojld be a short-lived experiment but it would spell the end for ger MMA career.
Click to expand...

I don't  see the point of her fighting  anymore. She's  gonna make millions in movies as an action star. It's  a lot safer....and other MMA Champs went that route. She should walk away while she's  still pretty.


----------



## ChrisL

Star said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...


Oh well, can't win them all!  Not everyone can be like the Patriots.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all!  Not everyone can be like the Patriots.
Click to expand...


The Giants are still Patriot Kyrptonite. It's just stronger during thr superbowl.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all!  Not everyone can be like the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Giants are still Patriot Kyrptonite. It's just stronger during thr superbowl.
Click to expand...


We beat them in their stadium.  I don't think the Giants will be going to the SB this year.


----------



## ChrisL

But I digress, this is not a football thread.  My bad.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But were you any good? You were probably a scrub and she'd probably make you cry for mommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good enough to beat a girl or you.
Click to expand...




Unlikely, scrub.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I can't believe she lost like that!  Maybe she just had an off night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rousey fan buuuut she got outsmarted and out fought by Holm.
> A couple of thoughts;
> 
> Holm kept Rousey at bay.
> Early on, Rousey looked confused and started flailing,
> The couple of times Rousey managed to catch up to Holm, Holm's takedown defense stopped Rousey in her tracks.
> Holm's takedown defense is the best in the biz and totally stifled Rousey's great grappling.
> 
> I watched the fight at a sports bar and was surprised at the cheering for Rousey's loss as opposed to cheering for Holm's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all!  Not everyone can be like the Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Giants are still Patriot Kyrptonite. It's just stronger during thr superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We beat them in their stadium.  I don't think the Giants will be going to the SB this year.
Click to expand...


Which means the Pats would actually have a chance of winning.


----------



## Anathema

martybegan said:


> Gotta give her a week or two to get over getting her ass kicked. I see her as too much of a competitor to just walk away without even trying to get a re-match.



Look at her reactions after losing in her 2 Olympic appearances. That reaction will be even worse this time around. I believe she lect the Olympics after being eliminated in 2004 and was so upset with herself after 2008 that she took a year off and never went back to the sport.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> I don't  see the point of her fighting  anymore. She's  gonna make millions in movies as an action star. It's  a lot safer....and other MMA Champs went that route. She should walk away while she's  still pretty.



Ronda has a short window before she becomes yesterday's news since she's no longer the champ.


----------



## martybegan

Anathema said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give her a week or two to get over getting her ass kicked. I see her as too much of a competitor to just walk away without even trying to get a re-match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at her reactions after losing in her 2 Olympic appearances. That reaction will be even worse this time around. I believe she lect the Olympics after being eliminated in 1994 and was so upset with herself after 1998 that she took a year off and never went back to the sport.
Click to expand...


I think you got the years mixed up. In 1994 she was 7.


----------



## Anathema

martybegan said:


> I think you got the years mixed up. In 1994 she was 7.



2004 and 2008 were her 2 Olympic appearances.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Footwork and staying outside killed Rousey


----------



## martybegan

Anathema said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got the years mixed up. In 1994 she was 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 and 2008 were her 2 Olympic appearances.
Click to expand...


Yes, but you typed 1994 and 1998.


----------



## Anathema

martybegan said:


> Yes, but you typed 1994 and 1998.



Which has now been corrected. Thank you for noticing the errors so they could be fixed.

Regardless of the dates, the events show s very thi. Skinned and less than resilient mentailty to losing, which I understand very well from my own competitiveness issues.


----------



## martybegan

Anathema said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you typed 1994 and 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has now been corrected. Thank you for noticing the errors so they could be fixed.
> 
> Regardless of the dates, the events show s very thi. Skinned and less than resilient mentailty to losing, which I understand very well from my own competitiveness issues.
Click to expand...


Not sure I agree. she was in the Olympics at 17 in 2004, and she did win gold at the World Juniors that year. 
And she medalled in 2008, although I don't understand how you give two bronzes out for the same competition. 

Yes, she became over hyped, and yes, I know people can't stand her for that and other reasons, that doesn't change the facf that she won a ton of stuff, and then ran into a fighter that negated her strengths.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I hope she recovers and gets back in the ring soon.  Everyone is going to lose sometimes.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Well, I hope she recovers and gets back in the ring soon.  Everyone is going to lose sometimes.



Not everyone. Some of us know our limitations sufficiently to choose not to play when the chance of losing is too great.


----------



## G.T.

Its kind of wild the way that went down, because you can be the best in the world one day and made to look like an amateur the next. You dont take a life long boxer lightly on your feet, not only that but a CHAMPION boxer many times over and THEN a Champion kickboxer. As long as Holly continues to improve her takedown defense, nobody is beating her. She shoulda BEEN Rhonda this whole time. The talent pool for the women was very thin at the start of things, treating Rhonda like she was some rare, mystical unbeatable animal was to her own detriment. They gassed her too much.


----------



## chikenwing

A brawler v a boxer,a rather good boxer,Rhonda couldn't bum rush her like all her other matches,totally out played at every move.She may learn from this or not.If Holms tunes up her ground skills,she will be hard to beat.


----------



## Anathema

martybegan said:


> Not sure I agree. she was in the Olympics at 17 in 2004, and she did win gold at the World Juniors that year.
> And she medalled in 2008, although I don't understand how you give two bronzes out for the same competition.



She won Juniors in 2004 then placed 8th (I believe) in the Olympics. She was so distraught that she left the Olympics and came home 24 hours after being eliminated. Placing 3rd in 2008 was such a great success in her mind that she left the arena, gorged herself in the athlete's cafetetia then was found the next day curled up in her dorm room in the Olympic village. Doesn't sound to me like she really felt good about either rssult.



martybegan said:


> Yes, she became over hyped, and yes, I know people can't stand her for that and other reasons, that doesn't change the facf that she won a ton of stuff, and then ran into a fighter that negated her strengths.



Winning a lot of stuff becomes immaterial to some people once they lose. For totally different reasons than Ms. Rousey, I understand that mentality. Even at 42 years old....

My right hand is in a cast right now due to a team I support losing a game they had no chance to win, 8 days ago. I almost made it a matching pair Saturday night then again yesterday.


----------



## G.T.

She was just way more athletic and strong, too. Thing is, Holly is at the top of the mountain in terms of Combat Sports accomplishments. Owned boxing, owned kickboxing, owns mma. I dont think she will stick around too long. Which sucks. She is great.


----------



## Camp

Those two can probably make a few dollars doing a rematch. Do ya think?


----------



## G.T.

Camp said:


> Those two can probably make a few dollars doing a rematch. Do ya think?


yea they can make assloads.....Rhonda cant win though. Holly outclasses her by too many leaps and bounds.


----------



## Anathema

Camp said:


> Those two can probably make a few dollars doing a rematch. Do ya think?



Yes, but are BOTH of them interested? Even before Saturday, Rousey said she's not interestef in ANY other fight before next July. With the loss, I get the feeling she may take her movie money and walk away.


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> yea they can make assloads.... Ronda cant win though. Holly outclasses her by too many leaps and bounds.



Then no rematch will ever occur. Ronda won't agree to take a second beating. Only if Ronda thinks she can convincingly win would there ever be a rematch.


----------



## G.T.

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea they can make assloads.... Ronda cant win though. Holly outclasses her by too many leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then no rematch will ever occur. Ronda won't agree to take a second beating. Only if Ronda thinks she can convincingly win would there ever be a rematch.
Click to expand...

Yea anyone watching that fight can see plain as day that Holly's skills are on a different dimension of existence.


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> Yea anyone watching that fight can see plain as day that Holly's skills are on a different dimension of existence.



In which case we've seen the end of Ronda Rousey in the UFC, as I stated in my first post in this thread.


----------



## G.T.

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea anyone watching that fight can see plain as day that Holly's skills are on a different dimension of existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which case we've seen the end of Ronda Rousey in the UFC, as I stated in my first post in this thread.
Click to expand...

if we havent - we should have. Her allure was her apparent immortality that they promoted the fuck out of. Now shes mortal, even worse - shes very amateur next to Holly. Holly is a real gladiator, she deserves all of this. I hope she fights Cyborg at a 140lb catch weight. Itll never happen though.


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> if we havent - we should have. Her allure was her apparent immortality that they promoted the fuck out of. Now shes mortal, even worse - shes very amateur next to Holly. Holly is a real gladiator, she deserves all of this. I hope she fights Cyborg at a 140lb catch weight. Itll never happen though.



Holm has no allure for me. The UFC without an undefeated Ronda Rousey has no allure for me. Dana White just lost not only his best marketibg tool but any chance of getting future money or interest from me. Not thst he gives a shit.


----------



## G.T.

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we havent - we should have. Her allure was her apparent immortality that they promoted the fuck out of. Now shes mortal, even worse - shes very amateur next to Holly. Holly is a real gladiator, she deserves all of this. I hope she fights Cyborg at a 140lb catch weight. Itll never happen though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holm has no allure for me. The UFC without an undefeated Ronda Rousey has no allure for me. Dana White just lost not only his best marketibg tool but any chance of getting future money or interest from me. Not thst he gives a shit.
Click to expand...

what dont ya like about holly


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> what dont ya like about holly



She's a boxer and kickboxer. I have great respect for those arts/sports but if that's what I wanted to watch, that's what Id watch. If I'm watching MMA I want to see  brawl, not a chess match. In fact if I were Dana White I'd have a rule that says if neither fighter has landed a blow in any 15 second period if time, the match is a DQ for both fighters. I'd also get rid of the points system. Fight until you have a KO/TKO or the fight is a draw after 3 rounds.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't  see the point of her fighting  anymore. She's  gonna make millions in movies as an action star. It's  a lot safer....and other MMA Champs went that route. She should walk away while she's  still pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda has a short window before she becomes yesterday's news since she's no longer the champ.
Click to expand...

Tell that to Chuck Norris

And not if she's  as good at acting as she's  shown.

She being considered as a female Captain  Marvel.


----------



## G.T.

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> what dont ya like about holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a boxer and kickboxer. I have great respect for those arts/sports but if that's what I wanted to watch, that's what Id watch. If I'm watching MMA I want to see  brawl, not a chess match. In fact if I were Dana White I'd have a rule that says if neither fighter has landed a blow in any 15 second period if time, the match is a DQ for both fighters. I'd also get rid of the points system. Fight until you have a KO/TKO or the fight is a draw after 3 rounds.
Click to expand...

The brawls mostly happen with the strikers. Thats all boxing and kickboxing is, is striking and defense.


----------



## mudwhistle

martybegan said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you typed 1994 and 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has now been corrected. Thank you for noticing the errors so they could be fixed.
> 
> Regardless of the dates, the events show s very thi. Skinned and less than resilient mentailty to losing, which I understand very well from my own competitiveness issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure I agree. she was in the Olympics at 17 in 2004, and she did win gold at the World Juniors that year.
> And she medalled in 2008, although I don't understand how you give two bronzes out for the same competition.
> 
> Yes, she became over hyped, and yes, I know people can't stand her for that and other reasons, that doesn't change the facf that she won a ton of stuff, and then ran into a fighter that negated her strengths.
Click to expand...

MMA Champions usually have short reigns:

Since the birth of the Ultimate Fighting Championship in 1993, 11 different men have held the light heavyweight championship. The duration of their reigns ranges from Randy Couture’s 127 days to Tito Ortiz’s 1,260 days. Amazingly, only one of those 11 champions has successfully defended the title at least five times and five of them failed to retain it even once, making it one of the more volatile divisions from a historical standpoint.​
Sherdog.com has compiled an infographic which chronicles the journey of the UFC light heavyweight championship, beginning with Frank Shamrock in December 1997 -- it was then recognized as the middleweight crown -- and running through current titleholder Jon Jones.

A Linear History: UFC Light Heavyweight Championship​So much of the so-called hype


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> The brawls mostly happen with the strikers. Thats all boxing and kickboxing is, is striking and defense.



My combat background is pistol shooting, medieval combat and lower level Krav Maga. Three styles where you don't stand around and make nice with the other guy (or the targets). You aggressively seek out and destroy you enemy. The amount of juking snd jiving in most MMA/UFC fight bores me to death.


----------



## G.T.

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brawls mostly happen with the strikers. Thats all boxing and kickboxing is, is striking and defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My combat background is pistol shooting, medieval combat and lower level Krav Maga. Three styles where you don't stand around and make nice with the other guy (or the targets). You aggressively seek out and destroy you enemy. The amount of juking snd jiving in most MMA/UFC fight bores me to death.
Click to expand...

you musta loved diego sanchez in the early days


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Tell that to Chuck Norris
> 
> And not if she's  as good at acting as she's  shown.
> 
> She being considered as a female Captain  Marvel.



She's not Chuck Norris. Her acting roles to date have been somewhat limited snd while she has the right attitude for Captain  Marvel she doesn't have the body for it. Then again I don't belueve anyone does.


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> you musta loved diego sanchez in the early days



Before my time. I'll have to check out Youtube.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Chuck Norris
> 
> And not if she's  as good at acting as she's  shown.
> 
> She being considered as a female Captain  Marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not Chuck Norris. Her acting roles to date have been somewhat limited snd while she has the right attitude for Captain  Marvel she doesn't have the body for it. Then again I don't belueve anyone does.
Click to expand...

Chuck Norris is a lousy actor....and many of his movies at first were amateur at best.

If they can turn Scarlett Johansson into a superhero,  they can sure as shit do it with Rhonda Rousey.


Oh.....and Arnold started out as a bodybuilder. He still can't  act.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brawls mostly happen with the strikers. Thats all boxing and kickboxing is, is striking and defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My combat background is pistol shooting, medieval combat and lower level Krav Maga. Three styles where you don't stand around and make nice with the other guy (or the targets). You aggressively seek out and destroy you enemy. The amount of juking snd jiving in most MMA/UFC fight bores me to death.
Click to expand...

Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.

No wonder you're  such a dick.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Chuck Norris is a lousy actor....and many of his movies at first were amateur at best.
> 
> If they can turn Scarlett Johansson into a superhero,  they can sure as shit do it with Rhonda Rousey.
> 
> Oh.....and Arnold started out as a bodybuilder. He still can't  act.



Chuck and Arnold have their niches in the movie industry. Not a huge call for women i similar roles.

Scarlett has been mediocre ax Black Widow. The acting has been decent but she needs about 2-3 more cup sizes to fill out the role if you know what I mean. 

Likewise Captain Marvel and She-Hulk both call for muscle bound actresses with large chests. Not many of those around.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brawls mostly happen with the strikers. Thats all boxing and kickboxing is, is striking and defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My combat background is pistol shooting, medieval combat and lower level Krav Maga. Three styles where you don't stand around and make nice with the other guy (or the targets). You aggressively seek out and destroy you enemy. The amount of juking snd jiving in most MMA/UFC fight bores me to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.
Click to expand...

krav maga is no joke though


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.



Nope. I'm one of those geeks who puts,on 30 poinds of leather and netal, inluding a 12 lb. Steel helm and goes full speed and full force with rattan weapons in uncoreographed individual and melee combat. Check out "SCA combat" on Youtube if you want to see what we do.


----------



## Anathema

G.T. said:


> krav maga is no joke though



Definitely not. Though vwry enjoyable to learn as well. Our beginner class (white - orange belts) has 15-25 attendees most nights which makes for a good variety in sizes to work with/against.


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you typed 1994 and 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has now been corrected. Thank you for noticing the errors so they could be fixed.
> 
> Regardless of the dates, the events show s very thi. Skinned and less than resilient mentailty to losing, which I understand very well from my own competitiveness issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure I agree. she was in the Olympics at 17 in 2004, and she did win gold at the World Juniors that year.
> And she medalled in 2008, although I don't understand how you give two bronzes out for the same competition.
> 
> Yes, she became over hyped, and yes, I know people can't stand her for that and other reasons, that doesn't change the facf that she won a ton of stuff, and then ran into a fighter that negated her strengths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MMA Champions usually have short reigns:
> 
> Since the birth of the Ultimate Fighting Championship in 1993, 11 different men have held the light heavyweight championship. The duration of their reigns ranges from Randy Couture’s 127 days to Tito Ortiz’s 1,260 days. Amazingly, only one of those 11 champions has successfully defended the title at least five times and five of them failed to retain it even once, making it one of the more volatile divisions from a historical standpoint.​
> Sherdog.com has compiled an infographic which chronicles the journey of the UFC light heavyweight championship, beginning with Frank Shamrock in December 1997 -- it was then recognized as the middleweight crown -- and running through current titleholder Jon Jones.
> 
> A Linear History: UFC Light Heavyweight Championship​So much of the so-called hype
Click to expand...


That's just LHW, and doesn't show that Jon Jones ended up holding the title for around 4 years, with 8 successful defenses.  He also didn't lose, he had to leave the UFC because he was an idiot who was involved in a hit and run.

Jones also should have had an undefeated record.  His only loss in the UFC was a disqualification which happened when he beat his opponent with '12 to 6' elbows.  That is a silly rule that should never have been implemented in the first place.  

Jones was in the conversation with Anderson Silva and GSP for most dominant chamption before he got himself kicked out.  I liked watching Jones, so his moronic behavior outside the ring really annoyed me.  Apparently he's been reinstated and is likely to fight again next year.

Overall, though, you're right.  Most UFC champions don't stay as champion for very long.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The brawls mostly happen with the strikers. Thats all boxing and kickboxing is, is striking and defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My combat background is pistol shooting, medieval combat and lower level Krav Maga. ....
Click to expand...



= you're a ridiculous old LARPer clown who likes to play make-pretend and tries to tell himself he's a hard-guy.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm one of those geeks who puts,on 30 poinds of leather and netal, inluding a 12 lb. Steel helm and goes full speed and full force with rattan weapons in uncoreographed [sic] individual and melee combat. ....
Click to expand...




= pathetic old basement nerd playing dress-up with the other losers.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris is a lousy actor....and many of his movies at first were amateur at best.
> 
> If they can turn Scarlett Johansson into a superhero,  they can sure as shit do it with Rhonda Rousey.
> 
> Oh.....and Arnold started out as a bodybuilder. He still can't  act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck and Arnold have their niches in the movie industry. Not a huge call for women i similar roles.
> 
> Scarlett has been mediocre ax Black Widow. The acting has been decent but she needs about 2-3 more cup sizes to fill out the role if you know what I mean.
> 
> Likewise Captain Marvel and She-Hulk both call for muscle bound actresses with large chests. Not many of those around.
Click to expand...

Usually women with large chests don't have muscles.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Unkotare said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm one of those geeks who puts,on 30 poinds of leather and netal, inluding a 12 lb. Steel helm and goes full speed and full force with rattan weapons in uncoreographed [sic] individual and melee combat. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = pathetic old basement nerd playing dress-up with the other losers.
Click to expand...


It does sound like a less boring way to keep in shape.


----------



## Anathema

Unkotare said:


> = you're a ridiculous old LARPer clown who likes to play make-pretend and tries to tell himself he's a hard-guy.



Never LARPed in my life, but Im not going to waste my time trying to explain the difference to you or anyone else.


----------



## Unkotare

Lumpy 1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm one of those geeks who puts,on 30 poinds of leather and netal, inluding a 12 lb. Steel helm and goes full speed and full force with rattan weapons in uncoreographed [sic] individual and melee combat. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = pathetic old basement nerd playing dress-up with the other losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does sound like a less boring way to keep in shape.
Click to expand...



Except that those overgrown LARPers are almost never in shape. They don't 'train,' they just dress-up and play with their toys every once in a while. 

Think something along these lines, but older, fatter, and dressed in cheap plastic 'armor.'


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = you're a ridiculous old LARPer clown who likes to play make-pretend and tries to tell himself he's a hard-guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never LARPed in my life, but Im not going to waste my time trying to explain the difference to you or anyone else.
Click to expand...



Keep telling yourself that, loser.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Usually women with large chests don't have muscles.



Exactly. That's why most female comic book characters don't translate well to the screen..... Not too many ballerinas or brick houses (the 2 superheroine body types) have a F or G cups in real life so casting those parts becomes difficult.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually women with large chests don't have muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why most female comic book characters don't translate well to the screen..... Not too many ballerinas or brick houses (the 2 superheroine body types) have a F or G cups in real life so casting those parts becomes difficult.
Click to expand...

I think sex appeal and believably is more important than just a large set of coconuts.


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually women with large chests don't have muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why most female comic book characters don't translate well to the screen..... Not too many ballerinas or brick houses (the 2 superheroine body types) have a F or G cups in real life so casting those parts becomes difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think sex appeal and believably is more important than just a large set of coconuts.
Click to expand...


Considering comic books are generally not a realistic representation of the human form, it's a pretty silly argument.  Admittedly, it's usually more extreme with female characters, but the men who have played comic book movie roles aren't exactly physical matches to the drawings of their characters, either.

If someone wants the actors in comic book movies to be near matches to the drawn proportions of the characters, they probably shouldn't be watching comic book based movies.  

Good acting is much more important than close physical resemblance.  Michael Keaton was a good Batman despite his lack of physical prowess.  Heath Ledger looked very little like any of the comic book versions of the Joker I can recall, yet he deservedly won an Oscar for his performance.  Hugh Jackman is 6'2" and plays Wolverine, who is generally described as little more than 5' tall, yet he has become synonymous with the character to many.  I'll take a good performance over a badly acted physical match any day.


----------



## sealybobo

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Chuck Norris
> 
> And not if she's  as good at acting as she's  shown.
> 
> She being considered as a female Captain  Marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not Chuck Norris. Her acting roles to date have been somewhat limited snd while she has the right attitude for Captain  Marvel she doesn't have the body for it. Then again I don't belueve anyone does.
Click to expand...

She was on Entourage the movie. I can see her being an x man or bad gal in a marvel movie.

She's gonna get paid big time for a rematch, no? 

How much does she make per fight?


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually women with large chests don't have muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why most female comic book characters don't translate well to the screen..... Not too many ballerinas or brick houses (the 2 superheroine body types) have a F or G cups in real life so casting those parts becomes difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think sex appeal and believably is more important than just a large set of coconuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering comic books are generally not a realistic representation of the human form, it's a pretty silly argument.  Admittedly, it's usually more extreme with female characters, but the men who have played comic book movie roles aren't exactly physical matches to the drawings of their characters, either.
> 
> If someone wants the actors in comic book movies to be near matches to the drawn proportions of the characters, they probably shouldn't be watching comic book based movies.
> 
> Good acting is much more important than close physical resemblance.  Michael Keaton was a good Batman despite his lack of physical prowess.  Heath Ledger looked very little like any of the comic book versions of the Joker I can recall, yet he deservedly won an Oscar for his performance.  Hugh Jackman is 6'2" and plays Wolverine, who is generally described as little more than 5' tall, yet he has become synonymous with the character to many.  I'll take a good performance over a badly acted physical match any day.
Click to expand...

I'd like to see her in I Spit on your Grave 4. Or Texas chainsaw 10. Or saw 20. Or xmen miner role. Or a GI Jane type movie. Or van damn movie


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually women with large chests don't have muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's why most female comic book characters don't translate well to the screen..... Not too many ballerinas or brick houses (the 2 superheroine body types) have a F or G cups in real life so casting those parts becomes difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think sex appeal and believably is more important than just a large set of coconuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering comic books are generally not a realistic representation of the human form, it's a pretty silly argument.  Admittedly, it's usually more extreme with female characters, but the men who have played comic book movie roles aren't exactly physical matches to the drawings of their characters, either.
> 
> If someone wants the actors in comic book movies to be near matches to the drawn proportions of the characters, they probably shouldn't be watching comic book based movies.
> 
> Good acting is much more important than close physical resemblance.  Michael Keaton was a good Batman despite his lack of physical prowess.  Heath Ledger looked very little like any of the comic book versions of the Joker I can recall, yet he deservedly won an Oscar for his performance.  Hugh Jackman is 6'2" and plays Wolverine, who is generally described as little more than 5' tall, yet he has become synonymous with the character to many.  I'll take a good performance over a badly acted physical match any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see her in I Spit on your Grave 4. Or Texas chainsaw 10. Or saw 20. Or xmen miner role. Or a GI Jane type movie. Or van damn movie
Click to expand...

I think she wants to get her title back....but she has a future as an actress. She won't  be hurting for  money.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> I think she wants to get her title back....but she has a future as an actress. She won't  be hurting for  money.



I don't think she gives a,ahit about the title. I believe it was the undefeated record she cared about and that's gone forever.

Not sure she's that good of an actress. Really doesn't matter to me, I won't be putti g my money down to watch anything she does from this point on.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she wants to get her title back....but she has a future as an actress. She won't  be hurting for  money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she gives a,ahit about the title. I believe it was the undefeated record she cared about and that's gone forever.
> 
> Not sure she's that good of an actress. Really doesn't matter to me, I won't be putti g my money down to watch anything she does from this point on.
Click to expand...

Yep.....but you're waiting in line already to see the new Star Wars movie.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Yep.....but you're waiting in line already to see the new Star Wars movie.



Actually, I'm not.  I'll go see it at sme point but I've been unimpressed with the trailers so I'm goi g to wait and see if it's worth the money, or better to get on RedBox later on. 

Now, if the suggestd Boba Fett movie ever gets made, I'll be first in line for that one.


----------



## mudwhistle

I was looking at how much Rhonda is making on these fights.....less than $200k. That's part of the reason why she fights so often.

I think making $1 -5 million per picture is looking really good to her right about now. She talked about leaving the ring for awhile before the fight.

This is how much UFC fighter Ronda Rousey made fighting Bethe Correa - Fortune

BTW, Holly Holm isn't a natural Bantamweight. She usually fighted at a higher weight class...either welterweight or light middleweight.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But were you any good? You were probably a scrub and she'd probably make you cry for mommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good enough to beat a girl or you.
> 
> ...I just can't believe any girl, or you, could take me.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't wrestle in H.S. 

The smell was repulsive.


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
Click to expand...



The smell of victory covers all others.


----------



## mudwhistle

Unkotare said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of victory covers all others.
Click to expand...


Victory smells like napalm.....not B.O.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Obama is on the far right wingers like

*Holm on Rousey *


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
Click to expand...

Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> Mannish women beating each other senseless isn't a sport.








Yet either one of them could kick your ass so what does that make you??


----------



## westwall

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off dumb-ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to lose one's life than one's honor.
Click to expand...







How would you know?  You have no honor.  Rousey is a tremendous grappler who allowed the hype to go to her head.  Holm played her to a T.  She made Rhonda do what Holm wanted her to do.  It was a masterful display of tactics and strategy, backed up by precision punching, and a world class kick to the neck.


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of victory covers all others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Victory smells like napalm.....not B.O.
Click to expand...




Life's not like the movies.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.
Click to expand...

The smell never goes away. You walk into the mat-room and the whole place smells like an armpit. 

My game was football. At least there's fresh air.


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smell never goes away. You walk into the mat-room and the whole place smells like an armpit.
> 
> My game was football. At least there's fresh air.
Click to expand...



A football player's got to be tougher than to be turned away by a little perspiration/inspiration/odoration.


----------



## sealybobo

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there will be a next fight for Rousey. This is the woman who swore she'd rather die than lose again. She didn't due last night, but I can't see her ever ebtering the Octagon again. Maybe WWE would take her, but right now I'm not sure she would even want to do that, despite previous comments about it.
> 
> The public/entertainment portion of Ridiculous Ronda Rousey's life may be jyst about over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smell never goes away. You walk into the mat-room and the whole place smells like an armpit.
> 
> My game was football. At least there's fresh air.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me those pads stunk too. Maybe if you're sitting on the bench enjoying the fresh air.

No but seriously, wrestlers get lots of nasty fungus'. I might have got ring worm from wrestling. But I didn't mind the smell. Maybe another guys sweat was gross too. OK I agree wrestling's gross. But I loved it. It got me into college.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smell never goes away. You walk into the mat-room and the whole place smells like an armpit.
> 
> My game was football. At least there's fresh air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A football player's got to be tougher than to be turned away by a little perspiration/inspiration/odoration.
Click to expand...

I stopped playing football because of stingers. You hit head to head your neck snaps back and you feel paralyzed for ten seconds. The sport is too violent. Or how bout when your finger is smashed between two helmets. No thanks.

I loved just wrestling and off season we just lifted weights. No one else was doing that back in the late 80s. We were lucky enough to have a gym open in our then small town. So first thing get your kid into pushups sit ups curls bench press. Light weight to start out.


----------



## Jarlaxle

martybegan said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure we get that chance. In her only statement since Saturday night she said she still plans,to step away for a while. She has two movies to shoot in early 2016. After that, and with her "shattered" ego (as reported several places online, I thi k she might give WWE a call and go that way. It wojld be a short-lived experiment but it would spell the end for ger MMA career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta give her a week or two to get over getting her ass kicked. I see her as too much of a competitor to just walk away without even trying to get a re-match.
Click to expand...


Unless this sends her into a downward spiral.  I can see her crawling into a bottle.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea they can make assloads.... Ronda cant win though. Holly outclasses her by too many leaps and bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then no rematch will ever occur. Ronda won't agree to take a second beating. Only if Ronda thinks she can convincingly win would there ever be a rematch.
Click to expand...


If they wave a big enough crate of greenbacks in front of her she will.


----------



## sealybobo

Jarlaxle said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure we get that chance. In her only statement since Saturday night she said she still plans,to step away for a while. She has two movies to shoot in early 2016. After that, and with her "shattered" ego (as reported several places online, I thi k she might give WWE a call and go that way. It wojld be a short-lived experiment but it would spell the end for ger MMA career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta give her a week or two to get over getting her ass kicked. I see her as too much of a competitor to just walk away without even trying to get a re-match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless this sends her into a downward spiral.  I can see her crawling into a bottle.
Click to expand...

Floyd mayweather Jr said people trolling her on social media need to stop.

We can't help it. That tough swagger its funny seeing her get beat up. All she needs to worry about is do we want to see her fight again and the answer is yes.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Unkotare said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm one of those geeks who puts,on 30 poinds of leather and netal, inluding a 12 lb. Steel helm and goes full speed and full force with rattan weapons in uncoreographed [sic] individual and melee combat. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = pathetic old basement nerd playing dress-up with the other losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does sound like a less boring way to keep in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that those overgrown LARPers are almost never in shape. They don't 'train,' they just dress-up and play with their toys every once in a while.
> 
> Think something along these lines, but older, fatter, and dressed in cheap plastic 'armor.'
Click to expand...


You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you're  one of those nerds that dress up as Knights of the Roundtable and runs around with plastic swords wearing dresses.
> 
> No wonder you're  such a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm one of those geeks who puts,on 30 poinds of leather and netal, inluding a 12 lb. Steel helm and goes full speed and full force with rattan weapons in uncoreographed [sic] individual and melee combat. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = pathetic old basement nerd playing dress-up with the other losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does sound like a less boring way to keep in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except that those overgrown LARPers are almost never in shape. They don't 'train,' they just dress-up and play with their toys every once in a while.
> 
> Think something along these lines, but older, fatter, and dressed in cheap plastic 'armor.'
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...



LARPer groupie?


----------



## ChrisL

Good grief, the woman lost a fight.  Everyone loses once in a while.  No need to treat her like shit because of it, jerks.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the dumbest shit I've read today.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smell never goes away. You walk into the mat-room and the whole place smells like an armpit.
> 
> My game was football. At least there's fresh air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me those pads stunk too. Maybe if you're sitting on the bench enjoying the fresh air.
> 
> No but seriously, wrestlers get lots of nasty fungus'. I might have got ring worm from wrestling. But I didn't mind the smell. Maybe another guys sweat was gross too. OK I agree wrestling's gross. But I loved it. It got me into college.
Click to expand...

There are several levels of stink......and personally I think anyone who likes that stink has issues.


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my friends who say Ronda could beat me in a fight. I wrestled in college. I'd fuck her up. I wish a no name light weight mma guy fighter would whip her ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't wrestle in H.S.
> 
> The smell was repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure it had nothing to do with getting beat. Trust me, you win the smell goes away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smell never goes away. You walk into the mat-room and the whole place smells like an armpit.
> 
> My game was football. At least there's fresh air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A football player's got to be tougher than to be turned away by a little perspiration/inspiration/odoration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped playing football because of stingers. You hit head to head your neck snaps back and you feel paralyzed for ten seconds. The sport is too violent. Or how bout when your finger is smashed between two helmets. No thanks.
> 
> I loved just wrestling and off season we just lifted weights. No one else was doing that back in the late 80s. We were lucky enough to have a gym open in our then small town. So first thing get your kid into pushups sit ups curls bench press. Light weight to start out.
Click to expand...

A stinger is when you pinch a nerve in your neck. The pain from that can last for weeks, but most of the helmets they have now prevent that. Riddells were the worst. I always preferred a Bike helmet.....but I haven't played since the 80s. The advancements in helmet safety have gone about as far as it can go. I wrote a paper in college on it. If you want to change the game, reduce some of the injuries, take away the helmets. But then you'll have guys still bashing their heads into people.


----------



## martybegan

Jarlaxle said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Rousey was becoming a one trick pony. It was devastating trick, but something that can be countered by the right person. Holly was the right person.
> 
> Now we get to see if Rousey learns from this or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure we get that chance. In her only statement since Saturday night she said she still plans,to step away for a while. She has two movies to shoot in early 2016. After that, and with her "shattered" ego (as reported several places online, I thi k she might give WWE a call and go that way. It wojld be a short-lived experiment but it would spell the end for ger MMA career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta give her a week or two to get over getting her ass kicked. I see her as too much of a competitor to just walk away without even trying to get a re-match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless this sends her into a downward spiral.  I can see her crawling into a bottle.
Click to expand...


Always a possibility. The next two weeks will be telling.


----------



## ChrisL

Some of you are ridiculous.  She is an athlete.  I'm sure she's lost before as an amateur.  No one is a machine and wins every single time.  Even the greatest athletes lose sometimes.  Get a grip on yourselves.


----------



## Anathema

martybegan said:


> Always a possibility. The next two weeks will be telling.



Well, it's been 4 days (almost) and her only public comment has been an Istagram posting mentioning her previously stated lack of interest in any fight prior to July of next year. Thst by itself says to me thst she's likely done ib tge octagon.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Some of you are ridiculous.  She is an athlete.  I'm sure she's lost before as an amateur.  No one is a machine and wins every single time.  Even the greatest athletes lose sometimes.  Get a grip on yourselves.


We all love someone who's undefeated. Once they lose what's the point? And I guess 1 loss is OK but I'm not paying to watch anyone with 2 loses fight. Unless they are fighting for a championship or they are fighting another fighter that's undefeated.

Ronda still has my interest. But the undefeated streak is over. That's not a good thing.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you are ridiculous.  She is an athlete.  I'm sure she's lost before as an amateur.  No one is a machine and wins every single time.  Even the greatest athletes lose sometimes.  Get a grip on yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> We all love someone who's undefeated. Once they lose what's the point? And I guess 1 loss is OK but I'm not paying to watch anyone with 2 loses fight. Unless they are fighting for a championship or they are fighting another fighter that's undefeated.
> 
> Ronda still has my interest. But the undefeated streak is over. That's not a good thing.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not that shallow.  She's a person and people lose sometimes.  That is just life.  Get used to it unless you want to be a dysfunctional tard like the poster above you.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Well, I'm not that shallow.  She's a person and people lose sometimes.  That is just life.  Get used to it unless you want to be a dysfunctional tard like the poster above you.



You nay nit be, but a,large portion of the world is. Ronda had not lost in the MMA world prior to last weekend. 

Her last loss prior to that was at the 2008 Olympic judo tournament. A loss that so frustrated her that even going on to earn a bronze medal in the tournament wasn't enough to overcome it. 

Part if Ronda Rousey's "draw" was her "I'll do anything to win" and "I'd rather die than lose" attitude. That all burst like a soap bubble last Saturday. Now there's really nothibg to separate her from any other wanna be.


----------



## Montrovant

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not that shallow.  She's a person and people lose sometimes.  That is just life.  Get used to it unless you want to be a dysfunctional tard like the poster above you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nay nit be, but a,large portion of the world is. Ronda had not lost in the MMA world prior to last weekend.
> 
> Her last loss prior to that was at the 2008 Olympic judo tournament. A loss that so frustrated her that even going on to earn a bronze medal in the tournament wasn't enough to overcome it.
> 
> Part if Ronda Rousey's "draw" was her "I'll do anything to win" and "I'd rather die than lose" attitude. That all burst like a soap bubble last Saturday. Now there's really nothibg to separate her from any other wanna be.
Click to expand...


Yep, being the first ever women's bantamweight champ and having 7 successful defenses of that title does not separate her from any other 'wanna be'.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always a possibility. The next two weeks will be telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's been 4 days (almost) and her only public comment has been an Istagram posting mentioning her previously stated lack of interest in any fight prior to July of next year. Thst by itself says to me thst she's likely done ib tge octagon.
Click to expand...

She's  bee been suspended for 90 days.....possibly 180....because of the knockout.....so she can't  fight for awhile  anyway.

Btw, most boxers fight once or twice a year and she's fought several times this year....so STFU.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not that shallow.  She's a person and people lose sometimes.  That is just life.  Get used to it unless you want to be a dysfunctional tard like the poster above you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nay nit be, but a,large portion of the world is. Ronda had not lost in the MMA world prior to last weekend.
> 
> Her last loss prior to that was at the 2008 Olympic judo tournament. A loss that so frustrated her that even going on to earn a bronze medal in the tournament wasn't enough to overcome it.
> 
> Part if Ronda Rousey's "draw" was her "I'll do anything to win" and "I'd rather die than lose" attitude. That all burst like a soap bubble last Saturday. Now there's really nothibg to separate her from any other wanna be.
Click to expand...

I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.


----------



## Anathema

Montrovant said:


> Yep, being the first ever women's bantamweight champ and having 7 successful defenses of that title does not separate her from any other 'wanna be'.



Ahe was GIVEN the title. To her credit she didn't want it to be GIVEN, but Dana White insisted.so her first fight should have been to DETERMINE the Champion, not defend it.  After that she had five victories before getting her ass kick last weekend. 

In a fight it's win or "die". So in my mind Ronda "died" last week.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Btw, most boxers fight once or twice a year and she's fought several times this year....so STFU.



Never pick (or accept) a fight you can't or aren't willing to do whatever is necessary to win. Ronda Roisey apparently forgot that bit of advice.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.



I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, most boxers fight once or twice a year and she's fought several times this year....so STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never pick (or accept) a fight you can't or aren't willing to do whatever is necessary to win. Ronda Roisey apparently forgot that bit of advice.
Click to expand...

Apparently  you believe in hand-picked fights. Boxer's like Floyd  Mayweather,  who fight once in a blue moon and and usually  after another fighter has passed his prime.

I figure the big rush will be to get a rematch with Holly Holm before somebody takes the title from her.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".
Click to expand...


Yeah....sure....right....uh-huh!
The Olympics will not allow killing to be part of their events.


----------



## Montrovant

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, being the first ever women's bantamweight champ and having 7 successful defenses of that title does not separate her from any other 'wanna be'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahe was GIVEN the title. To her credit she didn't want it to be GIVEN, but Dana White insisted.so her first fight should have been to DETERMINE the Champion, not defend it.  After that she had five victories before getting her ass kick last weekend.
> 
> In a fight it's win or "die". So in my mind Ronda "died" last week.
Click to expand...


She was 'given' the UFC title in that they carried over the Strikeforce title she had won.

She had 6 UFC title defenses prior to the Holm fight.  She had 1 Strikeforce title defense.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Apparently  you believe in hand-picked fights. Boxer's like Floyd  Mayweather,  who fight once in a blue moon and and usually  after another fighter has passed his prime.



Not quite. I belueve a Champion should be required to defend at least twice a year. The organization would pick the #1 contender and the Champ can choose to fight them or surrendee their title without a fight. In such a case, Ronda would hsve been smart to surrender her title once she realized she had no chsnce. 



mudwhistle said:


> I figure the big rush will be to get a rematch with Holly Holm before somebody takes the title from her.



It's not going to happen. I don't belueve you'll see Ronda in the Octagon again against anyone. I certainly won't pay to watch her fight again.


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not that shallow.  She's a person and people lose sometimes.  That is just life.  Get used to it unless you want to be a dysfunctional tard like the poster above you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nay nit be, but a,large portion of the world is. Ronda had not lost in the MMA world prior to last weekend.
> 
> Her last loss prior to that was at the 2008 Olympic judo tournament. A loss that so frustrated her that even going on to earn a bronze medal in the tournament wasn't enough to overcome it.
> 
> Part if Ronda Rousey's "draw" was her "I'll do anything to win" and "I'd rather die than lose" attitude. That all burst like a soap bubble last Saturday. Now there's really nothibg to separate her from any other wanna be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
Click to expand...


There's a good reason for the cliche 'never leave it in the hands of the judges'.  Judged competition is always subjective and what seems like a clear victory can be judged a defeat.  I am pretty sure I'd be frustrated too.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....sure....right....uh-huh! The Olympics will not allow killing to be part of their events.



Kill in a metaphorical sense. Total defeat might be a better phrase.

Oh, and I have no use for the Olympics to begin with, so I don't care what they will or won't accept.


----------



## Anathema

Montrovant said:


> She was 'given' the UFC title in that they carried over the Strikeforce title she had won.
> 
> She had 6 UFC title defenses prior to the Holm fight.  She had 1 Strikeforce title defense.



We're arguing semantics which mean nithing at this point. She's no longer the Champion and never will be again. She's a has-been in a sport where yesterday means nothing.


----------



## Montrovant

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".
Click to expand...


That's almost surely not feasible both because of time constraints and because of the likelihood of fights becoming too slow and boring as the rounds progress and the fighters are out of energy.

Definitive wins are, of course, optimal, but in MMA I think judges are an inevitability.


----------



## Montrovant

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was 'given' the UFC title in that they carried over the Strikeforce title she had won.
> 
> She had 6 UFC title defenses prior to the Holm fight.  She had 1 Strikeforce title defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're arguing semantics which mean nithing at this point. She's no longer the Champion and never will be again. She's a has-been in a sport where yesterday means nothing.
Click to expand...


She might not be champion again, but other fighters have lost and regained titles in the past.  There's no reason Rousey couldn't do the same.


----------



## Anathema

Montrovant said:


> That's almost surely not feasible both because of time constraints and because of the likelihood of fights becoming too slow and boring as the rounds progress and the fighters are out of energy.
> 
> Definitive wins are, of course, optimal, but in MMA I think judges are an inevitability.



Then maybe these boys and girls need to learn to BRAWL rather than dancing, which us what way too many of them do now.


----------



## Anathema

Montrovant said:


> She might not be champion again, but other fighters have lost and regained titles in the past.  There's no reason Rousey couldn't do the same.



I dont believe she wants to take that chance. Everything I've seen in the last week suggests Rousey is in a deeper funk than what she was in after the 2008 Olympics. That funk lead her to take a tear off after which she decided to Judo mat permanently.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently  you believe in hand-picked fights. Boxer's like Floyd  Mayweather,  who fight once in a blue moon and and usually  after another fighter has passed his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite. I belueve a Champion should be required to defend at least twice a year. The organization would pick the #1 contender and the Champ can choose to fight them or surrendee their title without a fight. In such a case, Ronda would hsve been smart to surrender her title once she realized she had no chsnce.
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the big rush will be to get a rematch with Holly Holm before somebody takes the title from her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to happen. I don't belueve you'll see Ronda in the Octagon again against anyone. I certainly won't pay to watch her fight again.
Click to expand...

Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?

What are you.....retarded?

Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....sure....right....uh-huh! The Olympics will not allow killing to be part of their events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill in a metaphorical sense. Total defeat might be a better phrase.
> 
> Oh, and I have no use for the Olympics to begin with, so I don't care what they will or won't accept.
Click to expand...

I'm sure they have no use for your sorry ass either...


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost surely not feasible both because of time constraints and because of the likelihood of fights becoming too slow and boring as the rounds progress and the fighters are out of energy.
> 
> Definitive wins are, of course, optimal, but in MMA I think judges are an inevitability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe these boys and girls need to learn to BRAWL rather than dancing, which us what way too many of them do now.
Click to expand...

Brawling can get you disqualified in Olympic competition.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?
> 
> What are you.....retarded?
> 
> Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.



No. If she can't block the kicks she shouldn't get into the ring with her to begin with. Heroes who rush into things generally die/lose. Sun Zhu reminds us that the warrior who can force the battle onto their terns most often wins. If you cannot force the battle onto your terms it is,best to avoid it or to fall on your own sword honorably rather than being defeated in battle.


----------



## Anathema

mudwhistle said:


> Brawling can get you disqualified in Olympic competition.



That's nice. I was referring to tbe MMA world. Way too much dancing around,  even in the Holm-Rousey fight, for my tastes.

As for the Olympics, I couldn't care less about either of those events (Summer or Winter); and they have zero interest in my opinion either.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?
> 
> What are you.....retarded?
> 
> Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If she can't block the kicks she shouldn't get into the ring with her to begin with. Heroes who rush into things generally die/lose. Sun Zhu reminds us that the warrior who can force the battle onto their terns most often wins. If you cannot force the battle onto your terms it is,best to avoid it or to fall on your own sword honorably rather than being defeated in battle.
Click to expand...

That kick was delivered as she was getting up from the floor after she fell down from swinging  a wild punch. MMA doesn't  have a standing 8 count. Her back was turned.

I can tell you know nothing about streetfighting.....and that is practically  what MMA is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.



someone tweeted on Fred Roggins radio sports show that Ronda Rousey losing this fight reminded him of Rocky 3  where Rocky got so much focused on Fame that he lost to Clubber Lang in his first fight with him.

Rocky 3 is such an accurate film in the way it is in real life the way a fighter stops getting hungry and loses their edge.

Tyson got so much focused on fame that he stopped training hard and was out of shape when he faced Douglass and as a result,got knocked out.

Then what was funny bout it was same thing happened to Douglass.He got so wrapped up in beating Tyson thinking he was so great that he got fat and out of shape and in his next fight against Ivander Holifield,he got knocked out as well.

same thing happened to Rousy.She was very much out of shape in that fight and thats because she lost her edge because she was focused on fame and not hungry anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lumpy 1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's second rate sports, I can't get excited about women in sporting events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to watch men sweating but not women, interesting...
Click to expand...



Interesting indeed.

mens boxing does nothing for me,give me the women any day of the year.


----------



## mudwhistle

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brawling can get you disqualified in Olympic competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice. I was referring to tbe MMA world. Way too much dancing around,  even in the Holm-Rousey fight, for my tastes.
> 
> As for the Olympics, I couldn't care less about either of those events (Summer or Winter); and they have zero interest in my opinion either.
Click to expand...

The dancing around  was Holly Holmes style. It's  called kick-boxing. I would have grabbed and tied her up instead of exchanging kicks and punches.


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronda Rousey got knocked the fuck out tonight by Holly Holm. First loss! It's like seeing Tyson get knocked out by James Buster Douglas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone tweeted on Fred Roggins radio sports show that Ronda Rousey losing this fight reminded him of Rocky 3  where Rocky got so much focused on Fame that he lost to Clubber Lang in his first fight with him.
> 
> Rocky 3 is such an accurate film in the way it is in real life the way a fighter stops getting hungry and loses their edge.
> 
> Tyson got so much focused on fame that he stopped training hard and was out of shape when he faced Douglass and as a result,got knocked out.
> 
> Then what was funny bout it was same thing happened to Douglass.He got so wrapped up in beating Tyson thinking he was so great that he got fat and out of shape and in his next fight against Ivander Holifield,he got knocked out as well.
> 
> same thing happened to Rousy.She was very much out of shape in that fight and thats because she lost her edge because she was focused on fame and not hungry anymore.
Click to expand...

A lot of things went into it. She was also fighting a bigger fighter who was faster and can punch and kick the tar out of you. I think movies and TV appearances took away some of her edge.

I still think it's  strange that a 34 year old woman beat a younger woman. I think there's something suspicious about her training regime. As many fights as she's  had, she should be all beat up.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".
Click to expand...




Look at the hardguy...


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently  you believe in hand-picked fights. Boxer's like Floyd  Mayweather,  who fight once in a blue moon and and usually  after another fighter has passed his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite. I belueve a Champion should be required to defend at least twice a year. The organization would pick the #1 contender and the Champ can choose to fight them or surrendee their title without a fight. In such a case, Ronda would hsve been smart to surrender her title once she realized she had no chsnce.
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the big rush will be to get a rematch with Holly Holm before somebody takes the title from her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not going to happen. I don't belueve you'll see Ronda in the Octagon again against anyone. I certainly won't pay to watch her fight again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?
> 
> What are you.....retarded?
> 
> Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.
Click to expand...




You really think that big mouth has ever been on a mat?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the hardguy...
Click to expand...


I'd like to throw him in the ring with Holly and Ronda and watch them kick his sorry arse.    Now THAT would be fun.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the hardguy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw him in the ring with Holly and Ronda and watch them kick his sorry arse.    Now THAT would be fun.
Click to expand...




You could probably do it yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a match she lost to some tall girl from the Nederlands. She lost on one point in the gold period....sudden death. Up to then it was a scoreless tie....so I can see her frustration. I just think their scoring system is too subjective and open to interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that pretty much ALL "Judged" aports are far too open to interpretation. Including Boxing and MMA. In the fight sports it should be "On" until someone submits or is knocked out. No rounds. No points. "Kill" or be "Killed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the hardguy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw him in the ring with Holly and Ronda and watch them kick his sorry arse.    Now THAT would be fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably do it yourself.
Click to expand...


I don't want to get dirty.


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?
> 
> What are you.....retarded?
> 
> Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If she can't block the kicks she shouldn't get into the ring with her to begin with. Heroes who rush into things generally die/lose. Sun Zhu reminds us that the warrior who can force the battle onto their terns most often wins. If you cannot force the battle onto your terms it is,best to avoid it or to fall on your own sword honorably rather than being defeated in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That kick was delivered as she was getting up from the floor after she fell down from swinging  a wild punch. MMA doesn't  have a standing 8 count. Her back was turned.
> 
> I can tell you know nothing about streetfighting.....and that is practically  what MMA is.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say MMA is practically street fighting.  Closer than something like boxing, sure, but still a far different animal.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Rocky 3 is such an accurate film



That's not a line you're likely to see very often.


----------



## Bonzi

I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....

Media is scary-powerful.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....



People who watch MMA know who she is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonzi said:


> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....


yeah I never knew who she was a month ago.i dont care that she lost though.lol

win or lose meant nothing to me.lol


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch MMA know who she is.
Click to expand...

 
True but now everyone (even non-MMA watchers) are talking about her....
More a commentary about how the media can influence people ..... I'm not "anti" MMA or Rousy....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch MMA know who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but now everyone (even non-MMA watchers) are talking about her....
> More a commentary about how the media can influence people ..... I'm not "anti" MMA or Rousy....
Click to expand...


I really admire these women.  They are some tough bitches, and they really take their sport seriously!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch MMA know who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but now everyone (even non-MMA watchers) are talking about her....
> More a commentary about how the media can influence people ..... I'm not "anti" MMA or Rousy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really admire these women.  They are some tough bitches, and they really take their sport seriously!
Click to expand...

 
If I could kick ass like that I could rule the world!!!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch MMA know who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but now everyone (even non-MMA watchers) are talking about her....
> More a commentary about how the media can influence people ..... I'm not "anti" MMA or Rousy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really admire these women.  They are some tough bitches, and they really take their sport seriously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I could kick ass like that I could rule the world!!!
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure you rule your world...


----------



## Bonzi

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who watch MMA know who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but now everyone (even non-MMA watchers) are talking about her....
> More a commentary about how the media can influence people ..... I'm not "anti" MMA or Rousy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really admire these women.  They are some tough bitches, and they really take their sport seriously!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I could kick ass like that I could rule the world!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you rule your world...
Click to expand...

 
no not even that.. that's why I have to posture here in my fantasy world ..... <sigh!>


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> I don't want to get dirty.



You would end up broken and bloody, not dirty.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would end up broken and bloody, not dirty.
Click to expand...




You're not fooling anyone, wuss.


----------



## Montrovant

Bonzi said:


> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....



Actually, Rousey has been in a couple of movies and there have been plenty of advertisements with her, news stories, photo shoots for magazines, etc..  There are plenty of ways people would have known who she is before the fight.


----------



## Billo_Really

You know, Rhonda could come back and rip Holly's head off in the rematch?

There have been many great boxers in history that had that one fight that got away from them.

Mike Tyson - Buster Douglas

Ali - Frazier 1

Duran - Leonard 1

Joe Louis - Max Schmeling​
In every case, except Tyson, the big-name fighter came back to win the rematch.


----------



## Unkotare

Billo_Really said:


> You know, Rhonda could come back and rip Holly's head off in the rematch?
> 
> There have been many great boxers in history that had that one fight that got away from them.
> 
> Mike Tyson - Buster Douglas
> 
> Ali - Frazier 1
> 
> Duran - Leonard 1
> 
> Joe Louis - Max Schmeling​
> In every case, except Tyson, the big-name fighter came back to win the rematch.








All of those except Douglas WERE big-name fighters, dope.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would end up broken and bloody, not dirty.
Click to expand...


From you?  Lol.  Doubtful.  I could probably run circles around your fat body.


----------



## Politico

A


JoeB131 said:


> Mannish women beating each other senseless isn't a sport.


I would love to see your pussy ass get in the ring with one of these 'women'.


----------



## Bonzi

Montrovant said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's weird a month ago no one even really knew who this person was...
> Now everyone does like they have known who she was all along and they care....
> 
> Media is scary-powerful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Rousey has been in a couple of movies and there have been plenty of advertisements with her, news stories, photo shoots for magazines, etc..  There are plenty of ways people would have known who she is before the fight.
Click to expand...

 
Never heard of her or even heard anyone speak of her until recently.


----------



## Billo_Really

Unkotare said:


> All of those except Douglas WERE big-name fighters, dope.


Rhonda Rousey's not a big name fighter?

Fuck you!


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would end up broken and bloody, not dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From you?  Lol.  Doubtful.  I could probably run circles around your fat body.
Click to expand...



You wouldn't have to. A big mouth like him would fold like wet paper at the first sign of aggression. Even wearing his home-made 'medieval' toys he'd pee his pajamas if another human being raised a hand in his direction. Big mouth poseurs like him are ever thus.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> From you?  Lol.  Doubtful.  I could probably run circles around your fat body.



Don't count on that. Especially in an enclosed ring. Once I get my hands on you, it's all over. Fists, knees, elbows, and feet; and I train with all of them multiple times a week. Oh, and those silly rules about eye gouging and low blows..... sorry, they don't exist in the Krav Maga world. 

You wouldn't last a round.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you?  Lol.  Doubtful.  I could probably run circles around your fat body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on that. Especially in an enclosed ring. Once I get my hands on you, it's all over. Fists, knees, elbows, and feet; and I train with all of them multiple times a week. Oh, and those silly rules about eye gouging and low blows..... sorry, they don't exist in the Krav Maga world.
> 
> You wouldn't last a round.
Click to expand...


  Sure.  In the imaginary world in your head that might all be true.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you?  Lol.  Doubtful.  I could probably run circles around your fat body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on that. Especially in an enclosed ring. Once I get my hands on you, it's all over. Fists, knees, elbows, and feet; and I train with all of them multiple times a week. Oh, and those silly rules about eye gouging and low blows..... sorry, they don't exist in the Krav Maga world.
> 
> You wouldn't last a round.
Click to expand...


You're not fooling anyone (including yourself), fish. Go play dress-up with your 'buddies.'


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> Sure.  In the imaginary world in your head that might all be true.



Find a ring or an octagon, then name the time and place. I'll provide my own corner men and staff. Just make sure your Obamacare is paid up.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  In the imaginary world in your head that might all be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a ring or an octagon, then name the time and place. I'll provide my own corner men and staff. Just make sure your Obamacare is paid up.
Click to expand...








 

You have to provide your own cardboard 'armor' though.


----------



## Anathema

Unkotare said:


> You have to provide your own cardboard 'armor' though.



No armor. No weapons. Just a goid old fashioned whooping, like she's asking for.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Montrovant

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> From you?  Lol.  Doubtful.  I could probably run circles around your fat body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on that. Especially in an enclosed ring. Once I get my hands on you, it's all over. Fists, knees, elbows, and feet; and I train with all of them multiple times a week. Oh, and those silly rules about eye gouging and low blows..... sorry, they don't exist in the Krav Maga world.
> 
> You wouldn't last a round.
Click to expand...


The Krav Maga world?  As I understand it Krav Maga is a martial art/self-defense system taught to the Israeli Defense Force.  If there are contests or competitions of Krav Maga like other martial arts, I doubt eye gouging would be allowed.


----------



## Anathema

Montrovant said:


> The Krav Maga world?  As I understand it Krav Maga is a martial art/self-defense system taught to the Israeli Defense Force.  If there are contests or competitions of Krav Maga like other martial arts, I doubt eye gouging would be allowed.



Yes. It was designed for the IDF back in the 1940s, but us,now taught un srlf-defense schools around the world. It is not a competition-based form and is, in fact, disallowed in most competitive events because of its stylistic tendancies towards aggression and "The only rule is:  There are no rules" mentality. 

When we spar in training groin kicks are common and eyes are a potential target (to a point).


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to provide your own cardboard 'armor' though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No armor. No weapons. Just a goid old fashioned whooping, like she's asking for.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Some Krav Maga folks are the real deal, but many dilettantes and wannabes (you know who), just pretend being a spaz is hard core.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Some Krav Maga folks are the real deal, but many dilettantes and wannabes (you know who), just pretend being a spaz is hard core.



Some are just dorks with chips on their shoulders that they carry around with them everywhere they go.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Unkotare said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  In the imaginary world in your head that might all be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a ring or an octagon, then name the time and place. I'll provide my own corner men and staff. Just make sure your Obamacare is paid up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to provide your own cardboard 'armor' though.
Click to expand...


Actually, most SCA fighters (including him) have actual armor...usually (chain)mail, sometimes plate armor, occasionally _cuir bouilli_. (In fact, it is usually REQUIRED to be worn if fighting.)


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  In the imaginary world in your head that might all be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a ring or an octagon, then name the time and place. I'll provide my own corner men and staff. Just make sure your Obamacare is paid up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to provide your own cardboard 'armor' though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, most SCA fighters (including him) have actual armor...usually (chain)mail, sometimes plate armor, occasionally _cuir bouilli_. (In fact, it is usually REQUIRED to be worn if fighting.)
Click to expand...


And then try to pick fights with girls.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Last big SCA group photo I saw from Pennsic, I'd say about one fighter in three was a woman. (My estimate might be off if many men in SCA wear hair long.)


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  In the imaginary world in your head that might all be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a ring or an octagon, then name the time and place. I'll provide my own corner men and staff. Just make sure your Obamacare is paid up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to provide your own cardboard 'armor' though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, most SCA fighters (including him) have actual armor...usually (chain)mail, sometimes plate armor, occasionally _cuir bouilli_. (In fact, it is usually REQUIRED to be worn if fighting.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then try to pick fights with girls.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> And then try to pick fights with girls.



Approximately 12-16% of SCA Heavy List combatants ARE female. At least 2 of the 20 Kingdoms have had Queens by Right of Arms (they, not their Consort) wom the Tournanent. Female SCA fighters are no joke.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then try to pick fights with girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 12-16% of SCA Heavy List combatants ARE female. At least 2 of the 20 Kingdoms have had Queens by Right of Arms (they, not their Consort) wom the Tournanent. Female SCA fighters are no joke.
Click to expand...


You are.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> You are.



Sticks and Stones, sweetie. You've been offered an opportunity to back your words up but seem u willing to do so.

I don't hut women, but hsve no qualms about bearing the crap out of a feminist (sibce they aren't actually women).


----------



## Unkotare

Badass hardguys all the way!


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticks and Stones, sweetie. You've been offered an opportunity to back your words up but seem u willing to do so.
> 
> I don't hut women, but hsve no qualms about bearing the crap out of a feminist (sibce they aren't actually women).
Click to expand...


You are an idiot.  I said I didn't want to get dirty.  You are the one who is going around threatening women you don't know on the internet.  Does your wife know you do that?


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> You are the one who is going around threatening women you don't know on the internet.  Does your wife know you do that?



Yes she does and she's on my side, not yours.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is going around threatening women you don't know on the internet.  Does your wife know you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she does and she's on my side, not yours.
Click to expand...


Then I guess she's sick too?  Sad that anyone would be okay with your pathetic actions.  You are no man, that much is clear.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is going around threatening women you don't know on the internet.  Does your wife know you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she does and she's on my side, not yours.
Click to expand...


A disgusting, pitiful, pathetic, wife beating, child abusing, sick excuse for a human being is all you are.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> A disgusting, pitiful, pathetic, wife beating, child abusing, sick excuse for a human being is all you are.



Wow. Such compliments; and from YOU of all people.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A disgusting, pitiful, pathetic, wife beating, child abusing, sick excuse for a human being is all you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Such compliments; and from YOU of all people.
Click to expand...


I don't beat people.  I'm not a guy who threatens to beat up on women.  You are a loser with a loser's mentality about life.  You, yourself, have made that quite clear, not only at this forum but others, TIGGER.  Face reality.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> I don't beat people.  I'm not a guy who threatens to beat up on women.  You are a loser with a loser's mentality about life.  You, yourself, have made that quite clear, not only at this forum but others......  Face reality.



Call me whatever you want. I am what I am and that's what I always will be. Nothing will change. Ever.

Even a broken hand doesn't stop me from punching walls. Even when it leads to another ER adventure. Maybe I should just have them amputate it this time.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't beat people.  I'm not a guy who threatens to beat up on women.  You are a loser with a loser's mentality about life.  You, yourself, have made that quite clear, not only at this forum but others......  Face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me whatever you want. I am what I am and that's what I always will be. Nothing will change. Ever.
> 
> Even a broken hand doesn't stop me from punching walls. Even when it leads to another ER adventure. Maybe I should just have them amputate it this time.
Click to expand...


Who cares?  Most of us just wish you would stop talking about yourself.  It's boring, especially in the sports thread.


----------



## Unkotare

Anathema said:


> . I am what I am and that's what I always will be. Nothing will change. Ever......





You're still not fooling anyone. This is just a sad, unimaginative little 'persona' you play at on the internet like you play dress-up with your LARPer buddies.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I am what I am and that's what I always will be. Nothing will change. Ever......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still not fooling anyone. This is just a sad, unimaginative little 'persona' you play at on the internet like you play dress-up with your LARPer buddies.
Click to expand...


He is a pathetic little troll.  Feels sorry for himself, acts like a fool.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then try to pick fights with girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 12-16% of SCA Heavy List combatants ARE female. At least 2 of the 20 Kingdoms have had Queens by Right of Arms (they, not their Consort) wom the Tournanent. Female SCA fighters are no joke.
Click to expand...


Serious question: are men with long hair common in the SCA?


----------



## Anathema

Jarlaxle said:


> Serious question: are men with long hair common in the SCA?



No more than they are in the general population.


----------



## mudwhistle

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?
> 
> What are you.....retarded?
> 
> Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If she can't block the kicks she shouldn't get into the ring with her to begin with. Heroes who rush into things generally die/lose. Sun Zhu reminds us that the warrior who can force the battle onto their terns most often wins. If you cannot force the battle onto your terms it is,best to avoid it or to fall on your own sword honorably rather than being defeated in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That kick was delivered as she was getting up from the floor after she fell down from swinging  a wild punch. MMA doesn't  have a standing 8 count. Her back was turned.
> 
> I can tell you know nothing about streetfighting.....and that is practically  what MMA is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say MMA is practically street fighting.  Closer than something like boxing, sure, but still a far different animal.
Click to expand...

It's not apples and oranges....more like Tangerines and Grapefruit.


----------



## Montrovant

mudwhistle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...so.she should just throw in the towel if she starts getting a few licks upside her head?
> 
> What are you.....retarded?
> 
> Somebody must have driven your head into the mat one too many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If she can't block the kicks she shouldn't get into the ring with her to begin with. Heroes who rush into things generally die/lose. Sun Zhu reminds us that the warrior who can force the battle onto their terns most often wins. If you cannot force the battle onto your terms it is,best to avoid it or to fall on your own sword honorably rather than being defeated in battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That kick was delivered as she was getting up from the floor after she fell down from swinging  a wild punch. MMA doesn't  have a standing 8 count. Her back was turned.
> 
> I can tell you know nothing about streetfighting.....and that is practically  what MMA is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say MMA is practically street fighting.  Closer than something like boxing, sure, but still a far different animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not apples and oranges....more like Tangerines and Grapefruit.
Click to expand...


  I like that.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Even all beat up, Rhonda could STILL kick yer ass!

Here she is  beating up 3 Japanese Judo Champs on a TV show a few years ago. (did I post this already?)


----------

